# Allroad parts compatibility



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Coming off a MQB '18 Tig, I'm looking to move over to a 2014 Allroad. Noticed that there aren't a lot of suspension options listed by H&R and Bilstein compared to A4 Avants, but I was wondering if the suspensions are compatible. I've seen a few things here and there on threads, but nothing clear. I did eibach golf r springs on the Tig, but this time I want to do a coilover with some good adjustability.


----------

